# Question For W1zzard About Switchable Graphics GPU-Z Detection



## Protagonist (May 15, 2012)

For some time now since i bought my Acer Aspire 7750G back in February 13th 2012, i wanted to ask this question about GPU-Z it appears that its not detecting the on board GPU a Radeon HD 7670M 2GB and integrated Intel HD 3000 Graphics correctly.

GPU-Z cannot detect switchable graphics correctly? or what is it?

The full laptop specs are

Acer Aspire 7750G

Intel Core i5-2450M
AMD Radeon HD 7670M 2GB
17.3 HD+LED LCD 1600x900 Res
8GB DDR3 1333 Memory
750GB HDD
DVD-Super Multi DL drive
Acer Nplify 802.11b/g/n
6-cell Li-ion battery

Here is a screen shot


----------



## Red_Machine (May 16, 2012)

The more you ask, the less likely he is to do it, y'know.

Just ask him one and wait at least a week before you go poking him again.


----------

